# St Catherines Island Fortress, Tenby (report) April 08



## silverstealth

Given the fact this place is literally on my doorstep It would have been rude not to have a lttle look round.

Explorers on the day, Pixman, Dreamworx and Shrek.

An early start was completely wrecked by a heavy night in Tenby so we landed as the tide was closing in and stayed till the ebb..

A little history..

The Island
St Catherine's Island stands as one of the most interesting features of the coastal scenery at Tenby. Formed out of a huge mass of limestone, it stands aloof from the houses that overlook it on CastleS ands,a stone's throw away from Castle Hill, part of the picturesque scenery but divorced from the mainland for several hours of each day by the ebb and flow of the tide.

Nothing definite is known of the past history of the island. The ruins of a small
chapel which stands upon its summit are an indication that at some time it was a place for solitude and religious meditation. It was one of many small isolated ecclesiastical edifices such as St Julian's (which stood on the head of the pier), Caldey chapel (on the site of the lighthouse), St Margaret's Island, Freshwater East, St Govan's Chapel and Flimston, dotted along the coastline of south Pembrokeshire.


----------



## silverstealth




----------



## boxerheaven

that looks superb ,went years ago but never got to see the fort:will have to make a trip to your neck of the woods .ace report and superb pics


----------



## Bishop

Wow. This has got to be one of the best posts I've ever read. Fantastic photos both old and new, well written history of the site. Just brilliant, nice one silverstealth.

b


----------



## krela

Bishop said:


> Wow. This has got to be one of the best posts I've ever read. Fantastic photos both old and new, well written history of the site. Just brilliant, nice one silverstealth.



I agree... although I still can't take this place seriously for reasons best not discussed here


----------



## ashless

Very nice, very very nice!  10/10


----------



## Neosea

Great background info and pictures.


----------



## Foxylady

Totally agree on what a superb report you've made, Silverstealth. I found the history very interesting and loved seeing the old photos as well as your own explore ones. Fantastic fireplace and those semi-circular windows are really great.


----------



## silverstealth




----------



## krela

Those two shots are very cool, I love the merging.


----------



## King Al

Excellent, Hats off, thumbs up


----------



## yaz36

good stuff! lovely history write up and photos looks awesome!


----------



## silverstealth

I am just building a website todocument this place properly.

www.stcatherinesisland.co.uk


----------



## RA181

Fantastic report SS and some extremely beautiful photographs  Thanks for sharing.

RA


----------



## carew

i love this place. i went and paid a visit to it last september whilst on holiday over there.


----------



## smileysal

WOW, that is awesome. I absolutely love the old pictures of how it used to look, and the new ones you've taken. And you've done a fantastic job of researching all the history of the place from when it was first built to now. I really can't pick which pics are my favourites, they are all awesome. And i love the merging of the two pics. 

Excellent report, history, and pictures. Excellent.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Exploretime

uninteresting news: http://www.westerntelegraph.co.uk/news/county/3222459._Stay_off_St_Catherine___s__warn_coastguards/


----------



## celestialjen

Superb report 

Love that flooring.


----------



## caulkhead-bill

*wow*

went here in the early eighties i was about 14 at the time tried to get on there with some mates but got lobbed in the tide by the old bill with in minutes of getting on there


----------



## Malts

Sorry for digging up an old thread, but I had to comment on this one. 

I'm local to Tenby, and have been into that fort on quite a few occasions. I've also been to most of the other 'Palmerstons follies' here in Pembrokeshire. In fact, when I stumbled across this site, the first thing that came into my head, was those carefree days of my early 20's, when I was out of work and just used to go places 'for the sake of it.' 

The fort at Scoveston is a really impressive one. You can see the site from the main road, but it's that overgrown it just looks like a small wooded area. 

I've been inspired, I just hope that my future explores haven't already been covered, but then even if they have, it's always nice to have a different view of the same subject on something.


Great site by the way.


----------



## erol4130

nice report. alot of research gone in  love that shot of the sun over the sea tho inparticular, beautiful


----------



## pamela2403

silverstealth said:


>





I fell in love with her the first time I saw it. Would love to know who owns it now???? are there any 3D impressions of her??


----------



## night crawler

Great report and photo's, certanly worth the effort


----------



## burb147

not quite sure how ive not spotted this before. some awesome photos beatiful. excellent work. would love to go here.


----------



## diehardlove

i missed this place years ago as i arrived in tenby at the wrong time and the tide was not in my favour wished id have stayed another day to do it,steps are very visable to the beach and hotels so think you did well


----------

